# page width



## cfleck (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm just wondering why this site seems to keep getting wider.  Maybe my memory is selective, but it seems that a year or so ago the site didn't demand at 1000 pixel wide window to view the entire page.  How about variable width?  

Not all of us have huge monitors.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 9, 2005)

Forums Mod: Lower left hand corner of page, select "Forum Width - Small".


----------



## cfleck (Dec 9, 2005)

Rockin.  Danke.


----------

